# General > Sport >  Scorries Surge Continues - Wick Academy 6 Turriff United 2

## NewsBot

Sport.Caithness.Org has posted the following article:

*Scorries Surge Continues - Wick Academy 6 Turriff United 2*


ANYTHING BUT A TURRIFF-IC DAY FOR UNITED Reporter Noel Donaldson   WICK ACADEMY fans got their money [Read Full Article]

----------

